# LJUBLJANA | Projects & Construction



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ljubljana

*Panorama photoes 26.4.2012 *




























*The highest building in Slovenia named Crystal Palace*










*Projects in Ljubljana*

*Fabiani bridge*



*New Sugar Factory*















*Hotel Plaza BTC*



















*Crystal Palace*









































































*Emonika-Main Station*




































































































*Veletekstil-Business Complex*








[/QUOTE]

*Situla-Resindenta & Business Complex*









































































*F3-Business Complex*



















*Palace of Justice*














































http://www.ravnikar-potokar.si/ravnikar_potokar/natecaji/natecaj_nova_sodna_stavba.aspx

*Nord City Gates-Business Complex*



















*Kolizej (Musica)*










*Bežigrad Palace*
































































*Bežigrad Stadium*




























*Eco Silver Building*



















*Tribuna*

*Tobačna City*































*Črnuče-Residental Complex*

































































































*Brdo-Residental Complex*







































































































































*Residental part of city Ruski car*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Šport park Stožice 21.12.2011*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Inside of our stadium*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Opera house (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Opera house (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Opera house (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Opera house (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*R5-panorama photo*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*And more photoes about R5 (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*And more photoes about R5 (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*And more photoes about R5 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*And more photoes about R5 (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The highest building in Slovenia*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Some photoes about R5 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Some photoes about R5 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Railway station 6.1.2012 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Railway station 6.1.2012 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1. The biggest residental building in Ljubljana 23.2.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2. The biggest residental building in Ljubljana 23.2.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Ljubljana Dunajska avenue 2.3.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

* Bussines Complex Meksika (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

* Bussines Complex Meksika (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

* Bussines Complex Meksika (3/3) *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the hotel plaza seems nice


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (1/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (2/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (3/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (4/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (5/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (6/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (7/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (8/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Dunajski Crystals 28.9.2012 (9/9)*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Great buildings and beautiful city!


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The longest bridge in the Center of Ljubljana named Fabiani bridge (1/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The longest bridge in the Center of Ljubljana named Fabiani bridge (2/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The longest bridge in the Center of Ljubljana named Fabiani bridge (3/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The longest bridge in the Center of Ljubljana named Fabiani bridge (4/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The longest bridge in the Center of Ljubljana named Fabiani bridge (5/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*The longest bridge in the Center of Ljubljana named Fabiani bridge (6/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update od Stadium & Arena Stožice & Shopping Center 23.9.2009 (6/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*There would be huge building 8.7.2010 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*There would be huge building 8.7.2010 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New buildings (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New buildings (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New buildings (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 14.9.2010 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 14.9.2010 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 14.9.2010 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 21.9.2010 (1/1)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C 16.1.2011 (1/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C 16.1.2011 (2/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C 16.1.2011 (3/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C 16.1.2011 (4/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C 16.1.2011 (5/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C 16.1.2011 (6/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 16.1.2011 (1/3)
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 16.1.2011 (2/3)
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction upadte for Eco Silver House 16.1.2011 (3/3)
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New building U/C, named Dunajska vertikala 25.1.2013 (1/4)*


----------

